# No spark!



## Rob Whitman (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a Craftsman Eager1 24" two stage with a Tecumseh motor and pull start. The model # is: 536 90560 and until tonight I had never heard it run. I had no spark, so I pulled the flywheel and cleaned the magneto contacts. After re-assembly it started well, so I took it outside. I got about 40', and the engine died. I re-started it with one pull and got about the same distance before it died again this time with no spark again. I replaced the plug in hoping it was just that simple, but still nothing. I've never had a small engine run so well, then just die like that with no spark. Any ideas you have are appreciated.


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

when the flywheel was replaced, did the key go back in the right spot?
if a key is misaligned or somehow sheared it tosses the timing off,maybe the coil gap needs re adjusting


----------



## Rob Whitman (Jan 7, 2011)

*flywheel Key*

I was careful to re-align it, working on car engines taught me that. Also it ran well for a short time. I think maybe the spark plug wire is to blame but no one makes parts anymore.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You might be able to look up the engine number itself, and find parts for it. If it's on a Sears, you may be able to look up the number on this cross reference list, and then take a look for your engine parts using the Tecumseh numbers. 

Sears to tecumseh cross referance chart! - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information


----------



## Rob Whitman (Jan 7, 2011)

I was very wrong, and I did shear the key. Where on the snowblower would I find the number used for this chart?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would just take the old one to a hardware store and get a generic woodruff key. It sounds to me that you did not tighten the flywheel down enough. Is your old one a generic half circle or some odd shaped thing?

As for your other question, I would check on the top of the recoil housing up behind the spark plug. If you have electric start you might have to remove the plug if it is on top of the engine. It should have a number like 143.xxxxxx stamped on it.

The blower parts list might list the engine number too:
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action
http://www.partstree.com/parts/


----------



## Rob Whitman (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks, I'll do that.


----------

